# Myler bit sizing?



## air78 (11 November 2009)

Do you think Myler bits come up big or small? Not sure what size to go for.

Thanks


----------



## ihatework (11 November 2009)

I think they come up quite big.
Mine is in a 5" MB32 and he would normally take a 5 1/4 - 5 1/2


----------



## air78 (11 November 2009)

Thanks


----------



## kezimac (11 November 2009)

what bit you after ??
i have a 5.5 mullen mouth eggbutt - paid £57 sell for £40 if intersted


----------



## samuelhorse (11 November 2009)

yeah, i agree. My lad has a 5" myler and normally is 5 1/2 
xx


----------



## little_flea (11 November 2009)

Yes, they definitely come up big.


----------



## PapaFrita (12 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Yes, they definitely come up big. 

[/ QUOTE ]
B*ll*cks. I mean Ooooops, I probably should've enquired before ordering


----------



## Befney3 (12 November 2009)

Big. Order the size below what you normally would.

PF, I also should have enquired before ordering as my horse now has a bit that is a little on the large side.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Opps. He goes fantastic in it tho so I don't think he's too fussed by it.


----------



## PapaFrita (12 November 2009)

Oh, well, that makes me feel a BIT better (no pun intended!)


----------



## scallywags (12 November 2009)

If you get a tape measure out, Myler measure from where the curve of the mouthpiece starts, not where the mouthpiece meets the cheek. So they are about 1/4" larger then how we would measure a mouthpiece.


----------



## PapaFrita (12 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
If you get a tape measure out, Myler measure from where the curve of the mouthpiece starts, not where the mouthpiece meets the cheek. So they are about 1/4" larger then how we would measure a mouthpiece. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Ah, but if you're ordering online you can't do that, can you?


----------



## scallywags (13 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
If you get a tape measure out, Myler measure from where the curve of the mouthpiece starts, not where the mouthpiece meets the cheek. So they are about 1/4" larger then how we would measure a mouthpiece. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Ah, but if you're ordering online you can't do that, can you? 

[/ QUOTE ]

No you cant, but they all measure up 1/4" larger, So if your current bit, is snug you would be better to stay to the same size, and if you have a bit of room either side of your current bit, it would be best to go down one size in the mylers


----------



## PapaFrita (14 November 2009)

Still too late... I've already ordered.Never mind, it's not then end of the world


----------

